# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Κουζινα, ενα τοξικο περιβαλλον για τα πτηνα.

## Steliosan

Επιστημονικες μελετες εχουν δειξει οτι κατα την διαρκεια του μαγειρεματος αναδυονται τοξικες ουσιες που ειναι βλαβερες για τον ανθρωπο ποσο μαλλον για τους φιλους μας που πιθανον να φιλοξενουνται στο χωρο της κουζινας.
Φυσικα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουμε να τρωμε τα κοψιδια μας ετσι ας μην τρελλαθουμε τελειως. :Happy: 


Καθημερινά, κατά το μαγείρεμα δημιουργούνται περίπου 2g καμένης ύλης με τοξικές, καρκινογόνες ή/ και μεταλλαξιογόνες ιδιότητες. Από πολλές δεκαετίες ήταν γνωστό ότι κατά το ψήσιμο πολλών τροφίμων (ιδιαίτερα κατά το τηγάνισμα, το κάπνισμα, το ψήσιμο στη σούβλα ή στα κάρβουνα, κ.λπ.), σχηματίζονται διάφορες καρκινογόνες και τοξικές ουσίες. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές τις ουσίες είναι αποτέλεσμα της διάσπασης, συμπύκνωσης ή/και πολυμερισμού πρωτεϊνών, αμύλου, λιπών, σακχάρων, βιταμινών, πολυφαινολών και άλλων ουσιών που βρίσκονται στα τρόφιμα. Επίσης, κατά το ψήσιμο σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες σχηματίζονται λόγω της πυρόλυσης πισσώδεις ουσίες, το γνωστό "καρβουνιασμένο" τμήμα των τροφίμων με σκούρο καφέ ή μαύρο χρώμα.
'Εχει υπολογιστεί ότι ο μέσος άνθρωπος καταναλίσκει καθημερινά 1-1,5 γραμμάριο "καρβουνιασμένης" ύλης με τη διατροφή του, ιδιαίτερα σε ψημένο ή καπνιστό κρέας, τηγανισμένα φαγητά κ.λπ. Χρωματογραφική ανάλυση έδειξε ότι η ύλη αυτή περιέχει μεγάλα ποσοστά καρκινογόνων ή μεταλλαξιγόνων ουσιών, όπως πολυκυκλικούς αρωματικούς υδρογονάνθρακες (ΠΑΥ), ετεροκυκλικές αμίνες, Ν-νιτρωδοαμίνες, απανθρακωμένη οργανική ύλη, κ.λπ.




Τέσσερις είναι οι κυριότερες ομάδες καρκινογόνων χημικών ουσιών:

1. *Πολυκυκλικοί αρωματικοί υδρογονάθρακες* (ΠΑΥ): Είναι προϊόντα καύσης και πυρόλυσης και προκύπτουν κατά την καύση ξύλου, κάρβουνου και πετρελαιοειδών. Ο πιο γνωστός καρκινογόνος ΠΑΥ είναι το Βενζο [α] πυρένιο (ΒΑΠ) που βρίσκεται όπου υπάρχει καύση ή πυρόλυση οργανικής ύλης: ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση, καπνός του τσιγάρου, εργασιακό περιβάλλον, μαγείρεμα με υγραέριο κ.α. Τρόφιμα που ψήνονται σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα, ο καπνός από καύση ξύλων και τα καπνιστά τρόφιμα περιέχουν ΒΑΠ και για την αποφυγή δημιουργία τους προτείνεται ψήσιμο στο φούρνο.

Επιδημιολογικές μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι οι ΠΑΥ προκαλούν καρκίνο πνεύμονα στους καπνιστές και σε άτομα που εργάζονται σε χώρους με υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις, ενώ παρά τις υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις στα ψημένα τρόφιμα η συμβολή τους στον καρκίνο του πεπτικού συστήματος είναι δύσκολο να εκτιμηθεί. Υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις ΠΑΥ που καταναλώνονται σε μακροχρόνια βάση, αποτελούν κίνδυνο για μελλοντική καρκινογένεση.




2. *Μεταλλαξιογόνες ετεροκυκλικές αμίνες*: Η κρεατίνη, διάφορα αμινοξέα και οι υδατάνθρακες του κρέατος κατά το ψήσιμο μετατρέπονται σε περίπου 20 ενώσεις ετεροκυκλικών αμινών με ισχυρή μεταλλαξιογόνο δράση στην ανάπτυξη καρκίνου του πεπτικού συστήματος. Η κατανάλωση κρέατος και η μέθοδος μαγειρέματός του έχουν συσχετισθεί με την ύπαρξη υψηλών συγκεντρώσεων καρκινογόνων/μεταλλαξιγόνων ουσιών, όπως και με τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης καρκίνου του παχέος εντέρου. 'Ολα τα είδη κρέατος όταν ψηθούν σε κάρβουνα ή σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες παρουσιάζουν υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις ετεροκυκλικών αρωματικών αμινών




3. *Ν-Νιτρωδοαμίνες και Ν-Νιτρωδοαμίδια* στα τρόφιμα: Βρίσκονται στο περιβάλλον, στα τρόφιμα και μπορεί να σχηματιστούν και ενδογενώς στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, προκαλώντας καρκίνο του οισοφάγου, στομάχου, φάρυγγα και ρινικής κοιλότητας. Νιτρώδη και νιτρικά άλατα προστίθενται ως συντηρητικά κρέατος και αλλαντικών (τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει αντικατασταθεί με βιταμίνη C η οποία παρεμποδίζει την αντίδραση *νιτρωδησης)*, αλλά ο οργανισμός εφοδιάζεται και από το πόσιμο νερό, λαχανικά και φρούτα, αποξηραμένα ψάρια, λίπη, μπύρα, καπνιστά τυριά κ.α. Τα αλατισμένα τρόφιμα και το αλάτι είναι, επίσης, υπεύθυνα για αυξημένο κίνδυνο για καρκίνο του στομάχου, γαστρεντερικού συστήματος και της ρινικής κοιλότητας.




Αποσπασμα απο το:
http://medlabgr.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post.html

----------

